
California is considering setting quotas for women on boards - elsewhen
https://qz.com/work/1360687/california-is-considering-setting-quotas-for-women-on-boards/
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17749937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17749937)

